# Steam Launch Code +gl_nullqueries 1 - What does it mean?



## Darren (Feb 6, 2013)

Title says it all really. 

+gl_nullqueries 1


What does that mean. I've searched for a while and can't decipher what it means. Reason I'm wondering is that I was having stuttering issues in CS:GO despite my high framerate reported by FRAPS. All setting combinations gave me the same issue. I heard this as a suggestion and it worked. Now I'm curious what it does.

Any ideas?


----------



## NyxCharon (Feb 6, 2013)

More then likely setting some OpenGL setting to true instead of false.


----------



## Darren (Feb 6, 2013)

NyxCharon said:


> More then likely setting some OpenGL setting to true instead of false.



I was able to get the OpenGL part of it but that's as far as I got. Wonder why that would fix anything. I thought the Windows version of CS GO used DirectX.


----------



## Darren (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a friend with a 7870 that has this same issue. I'm guessing a recent patch caused this.


----------

